# Basement Bathroom Plumbing & Venting - Need Help!



## Tbone2009 (May 22, 2009)

I enjoy doing projects myself and have recently undertaken a big one. I am finishing my basement. I figured I would start with the bathroom since that involved removing portions of the slab and installing a sewage ejector pump (my main sewer line is 8' above the basement floor). I have already removed the concrete and have the pump where I would like it, but am uncertain exactly how the venting should work. After reading through these forums I understand the basics of what size drain and vent lines are necessary ... I'm just not sure if my plan is best suited for the fixtures I have. I am attaching a very basic drawing with how I am planning on laying out the drain lines and vent lines.

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated! I live in Atlanta, GA, so if anyone has any experience with code in or around the area ... let me know (my calls to the building department have gone unreturned). 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The ejector pump should have a separate vent through the roof, not one connected to other fixtures.


----------



## Tbone2009 (May 22, 2009)

Is there any way to avoid running a separate vent for the sewage ejector pump? I live in an older home that poses a lot of challenges for running a separate vent, so if it's avoidable I would _definitely _want to go that route!


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

Tbone2009 said:


> I enjoy doing projects myself and have recently undertaken a big one. I am finishing my basement. I figured I would start with the bathroom since that involved removing portions of the slab and installing a sewage ejector pump (my main sewer line is 8' above the basement floor). I have already removed the concrete and have the pump where I would like it, but am uncertain exactly how the venting should work. After reading through these forums I understand the basics of what size drain and vent lines are necessary ... I'm just not sure if my plan is best suited for the fixtures I have. I am attaching a very basic drawing with how I am planning on laying out the drain lines and vent lines.
> 
> Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated! I live in Atlanta, GA, so if anyone has any experience with code in or around the area ... let me know (my calls to the building department have gone unreturned).
> 
> Thanks so much!


 I would recommend running 4" pipe to the toilet a 4 by 3 closet flanges slips right into a 4 inch sch 40 pipe. Also your vent for the sewage pump pit should go all the way thru the roof by itself with nothing else tied into it. I have done it the way you have it drawn and it worked fine as long as you go at least 8 inches above the flood rim of the top fixture but it is not up to code.


----------

